
Open source CFR poker AI - leonfedden
https://github.com/fedden/poker_ai
======
leonfedden
Hey all, just wanted to share our progress on implementing a poker AI using
Counter Factual Regret (CFR). There is definitely more work to be done, but
we've been working hard over the past few years and have been making strides
to improve the AI optimisation and adding ways to play against it.

